# Long Distance Shooting



## Atlatlista

So, I'm new to slingshot shooting, but I'm a field archer. So, I use a longbow with no sights and shoot out to 80 yards. I'm wanting to try to do some fun long-range stuff with a slingshot too. So, I'm curious - what's the longest distance you guys have shot? What's a reasonable maximum range for target shooting with a slingshot? What tips or tricks can you offer to improve long-range accuracy? (Or any accuracy for that matter).

Right now, I'm shooting a side-shooter, I guess it's called, and I'm using the line of the bands where they wrap around the fork as my vertical alignment, and then I'm using the top edge of the top fork as my elevation guide, and I'm trying to gap shoot like I do with a bow. It's basically what first came to mind. I've only been trying it out for a day. Anybody else have other methods?


----------



## DaveSteve

Check out this. This might be what you are looking for.

http://www.youtube.com/user/1611torsten?feature=watch


----------



## Atlatlista

DaveSteve said:


> Check out this. This might be what you are looking for.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/1611torsten?feature=watch


That's incredible! But do you have any idea how he does it, what his aiming methodology is, etc?


----------



## treefork

He is shooting with a butterfly draw with light ammo shooting extreme velocity. ( 400 fps +) He holds it sideways and sights down the top band.


----------



## Atlatlista

treefork said:


> He is shooting with a butterfly draw with light ammo shooting extreme velocity. ( 400 fps +) He holds it sideways and sights down the top band.


Okay - what is a butterfly draw? I just saw Joerg Sprave use something he called a butterfly draw, where he drew back being his head. Is that what it is? It looked insanely dangerous for someone new like me. I'd put a ball into my skull, no question.

How much elevation adjustment do you think this guy needs at that kind of distance?


----------



## mrpaint

Atlatlista said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is shooting with a butterfly draw with light ammo shooting extreme velocity. ( 400 fps +) He holds it sideways and sights down the top band.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - what is a butterfly draw? I just saw Joerg Sprave use something he called a butterfly draw, where he drew back being his head. Is that what it is? It looked insanely dangerous for someone new like me. I'd put a ball into my skull, no question.
> 
> How much elevation adjustment do you think this guy needs at that kind of distance?
Click to expand...

yes a butterfly draw is where you extend your draw arm beyond your head, extending your draw arm fully. Its not as dangerous as it looks, but mistakes can be catastrophic. Its tough to say about the elevation adjustment, best you can do is find out for yourself.


----------



## Atlatlista

mrpaint said:


> yes a butterfly draw is where you extend your draw arm beyond your head, extending your draw arm fully. Its not as dangerous as it looks, but mistakes can be catastrophic. Its tough to say about the elevation adjustment, best you can do is find out for yourself.


Thanks! I'll definitely give it a try (long-distance, not butterfly). Although, butterfly does remind me of a kyudo draw, and I was a kyudoka for a while, but I was forced to do that right-handed, so I'd have to get a different fork.


----------



## Beanflip

Your fork will work. You would just move the bands to the other side.


----------



## Atlatlista

Beanflip said:


> Your fork will work. You would just move the bands to the other side.


I was told it was better if they were over the top or whatever. I'm not even sure if that makes a difference. Kind of scared to put a hole in my head anyway. The benefit of kyudo is that the pointy end of the arrow is still well in front of your face when you're drawn back like that.


----------



## BCLuxor

The elevation adjustment will depend on your bands and your draw , it will be easier to just try shoot out to that distance and gauge it from there.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Good ol' fashion practice. Maybe start out with a huge target, shoot a volley, & note where the shots hit then adjust appropriately.


----------



## Atlatlista

Thanks guys. I think I'll do that, and I'll codify it while I'm at it, record my gaps, that kind of thing. I like long-distance accuracy with primitive weapons. So difficult, but so satisfying.


----------



## AJhunt

best thing to do i think is just try it let a few shot off see what happens then adjust from there


----------



## pop shot

the longest distance ive been able to hit a plate sized target is at about 60 m. i can hit about 3-4/10 once i get the range down. for me, it's better if i use heavier ammo, and at those ranges i don't sight, i just shoot. same way i shoot a stickbow. the more you shoot, the more your brain remembers the expected trajectory.


----------



## Atlatlista

60m is pretty far! It's funny, I shoot a stickbow, and I always aim, never just shoot. I used to try the "instinctive" method, but I find that gap shooting is still instinctive, but it also has a system to go with it, so I end up with much better results, particularly at long range where even a slight miscalculation means a total miss. If you're instinctive shooting 60m at a plate-sized target and getting 30-40% hit rates though, I think you're right where you want to be.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

And dont shoot rocks with the butterfly i cant where a ring because the rock did nor leave the pouch and came back and busted my knuckel up have a big lump on it now


----------



## Atlatlista

Good advice! I've actually decided not to shoot rocks in general after several warnings about them. Ammo is cheap, body parts are expensive.


----------



## BrokenPins

ghost0311/8541 said:


> And dont shoot rocks with the butterfly i cant where a ring because the rock did nor leave the pouch and came back and busted my knuckel up have a big lump on it now


THANK YOU for this warning. Totally something I would try without thinking it through... also thanks to the OP as this thread and your mention of kyudo archery. I researched and youtubed it and the philosophy is what prompted me try butterfly - I also like shooting long distance but for myself as a newbie I use butterfly shooting as a tool to focus on good release technique. And it has helped me, although I don't advocate others try that. I'm kinda dumb


----------



## Berkshire bred

the best advice that i can give is to do whatever is the most comfortable for you and then practice with that set up until you hit what you aim at.


----------

